# Awesome woman at Starbucks.



## urchin (Jan 18, 2013)

This woman here in Warner Robins' Starbucks sat in a nearby chair. After not saying anything to each other the whole time, she starts a conversation with me. By the time it was over the woman, named Vanessa, was offering me a hotel in which to stay until Sunday morning. I have Internet, tv, shower, etc. all real nice stuff that will make the next few cold nights fly by until my friend Spank and I head out to Florida. I already thanked her profusely but figured I would post about the kindness of a complete stranger too. 

Stay warm everyone. It's hitting freezing temperatures here and that's not taking the 10-20 MPH winds into account.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 18, 2013)

urchin said:


> This woman here in Warner Robins' Starbucks sat in a nearby chair. After not saying anything to each other the whole time, she starts a conversation with me. By the time it was over the woman, named Vanessa, was offering me a hotel in which to stay until Sunday morning. I have Internet, tv, shower, etc. all real nice stuff that will make the next few cold nights fly by until my friend Spank and I head out to Florida. I already thanked her profusely but figured I would post about the kindness of a complete stranger too.
> 
> Stay warm everyone. It's hitting freezing temperatures here and that's not taking the 10-20 MPH winds into account.


very cool,one both of your parts,thanks for sharing


----------

